# Torch lighters



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Any idea where I can get at a reasonable price?
I've searched online, been to Makro, PnP, outdoor warehouse.

I can get a R400 cigar one from a tabac shop, or those Windmill jobs also ridiculously expensive.

I just want an inexpensive torch lighter, but they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## kevkev (22/10/14)

PnP at the cigarette counter. I got mine for R60 or R70. Works great too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/10/14)

Thanks.

My local PnP didn't have. I'll try another.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/10/14)

Picked this bad boy up at pnp for R49

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (23/10/14)

I got one of these from a local hardware place for about R70

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

ConradS said:


> I got one of these from a local hardware place for about R70
> 
> View attachment 13668



ive got on of these too. they stopped working after 2 uses. R70 and 2 uses. lol should have known


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/10/14)

vlooimark Boksburg. it might be in the shape of a naked lady though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Any idea where I can get at a reasonable price?
> I've searched online, been to Makro, PnP, outdoor warehouse.
> 
> I can get a R400 cigar one from a tabac shop, or those Windmill jobs also ridiculously expensive.
> ...



I got one from Cape Union Mart here in JHB (Sandton branch) for about R150 around the beginning of the year. Thats another shop you could try. Its a Cape Union Mart branded one - not the best quality but it works fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> vlooimark Boksburg. it might be in the shape of a naked lady though.



Eh, that's fine


----------



## ConradS (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> ive got on of these too. they stopped working after 2 uses. R70 and 2 uses. lol should have known


Clean the nozzle maybe? I refilled mine several times already. Will let u know when it fails.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

ConradS said:


> Clean the nozzle maybe? I refilled mine several times already. Will let u know when it fails.



yeah i did some cleaning and even googled a how to. no luck. but no train smash. i just use one of my mods to burn the coil


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

I saw a neat little torch kit at Build-IT a while ago. The pocket lighter torches are available at most mini/supermarkets, bottle stores, convenience stores and corner cafes. Basically wherever cigarettes are sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I saw a neat little torch kit at Build-IT a while ago. The pocket lighter torches are available at most mini/supermarkets, bottle stores, convenience stores and corner cafes. Basically wherever cigarettes are sold.



Apparently Edenvale don't want torch lighters :/


----------



## Natheer Mallick (24/10/14)

I'm assuming its for coil building? I'm lucky, I've got a gas stove. Does the job just a well, without having to hold a button down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I'm assuming its for coil building? I'm lucky, I've got a gas stove. Does the job just a well, without having to hold a button down.



Ye to build coils.

I have a normal stove unfortunately, so your suggestion is a little out of the price range I want to spend


----------



## Natheer Mallick (24/10/14)

It works a lot quicker than an electric stove, it's cheaper, your wife will love you for the mini kitchen upgrade. I say that's good value for money lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------

